

Google: ustream.tv contains malware - visionscaper

In Chrome, trying to visit ustream.tv gives a malware warning, saying "ustream.tv contains malware"
======
dholowiski
Not for me. Better run a virus scan.

~~~
visionscaper
I'm not alone, check out this search on Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/#!/search/ustream%20malware>

Edit:

Better yet, this tweet from UStream on Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/Ustream/status/212198100301918210>

------
mrose
Did you get there from a reddit livestream for wwdc? If so, it might be that
specific link.

